# Những điểm sáng của điều hòa Daikin - Multi S và Multi NX



## lanthanhhaichau (25/3/22)

Hiện này, nhiều thương hiệu điều hòa đã cho ra đời dòng multi, khách hàng sẽ có thêm sự lựa chọn cho mình như: Daikin nổi bật về chất lương, Mitsubishi Heavy có nhiều tính năng hay LG có mức giá vừa phải,... Trong đó, Daikin hiện đang nổi trội là một thương hiệu điều hòa hàng đầu với hai dòng sản phẩm là Multi S và Super Multi NX. Vậy có gì khác biệt giữa 2 dòng này ?



» Tin liên quan: Những điều cần biết khi chọn mua máy lạnh – điều hòa multi



1. Điều hòa Daikin Multi NX
- Điều hòa Super Multi NX được rất nhiều người biết đến và lựa chọn. Dòng điều hòa này có thể kết nối lên tới 5 dàn lạnh, dàn nóng có thể đạt được tổng công suất lên 130%. Công suất dàn nóng có thể đạt tới 34.000 BTU nên dễ dàng kết nối với 5 dàn lạnh ở 5 phòng.



- Bên cạnh đó, dòng multi NX này có thể kết nối đa dạng các dàn lạnh, từ dàn lạnh treo tường, dàn lạnh âm trần cassette đến dàn lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió. Vì thế, bạn có thể đa dạng hóa, lựa chọn dàn lạnh treo tường cho phòng ngủ để tiết kiệm chi phí và chọn dàn lạnh âm trần cho phòng khách để mang lại sự sang trọng. Đây cũng chính là điểm khác biệt giữa dòng Multi NX và dòng Multi S.



- Các tính năng nổi bật của Multi NX là tích hợp công nghệ tiết kiệm điện Inverter; máy nén hiện đại làm lạnh mạnh mẽ; tấm phin lọc Apatit Titan kháng mùi, diệt khuẩn, bảo vệ sức khỏe gia đình.







2. Điều hòa Daikin Multi S
- Hệ Multi S của Daikin là dạng điều hòa multi thiết kế để kết nối 1 dàn nóng với tối đa 3 dàn lạnh treo tường, không có khả năng kết nối với các loại dàn lạnh khác, vì vậy chi phí mua hệ thống Multi S sẽ thấp hơn nhiều so với điều hòa Super Multi NX do dàn lạnh treo tường có giá thấp hơn nhiều so với các loại dàn lạnh khác. Đây là điểm mạnh và cũng là điểm yếu của dòng Multi S khi mà một số gia đình không muốn lắp dàn lạnh treo tường vì sẽ ảnh hưởng đến thiết kế nội thất và chiếm nhiều không gian trong căn phòng.



- Điều hòa Multi S có thể sử dụng các dàn lạnh độc lập với nhau. Khi tắt bớt một dàn lạnh nào đó thì dàn lạnh khác sẽ được tăng cường công suất lên, các dàn lạnh điều hòa ở các phòng đang mở sẽ làm mát nhanh hơn. Nếu như nhà bạn có 3 phòng lắp 1 dàn nóng kết nối với 3 dàn lạnh 5kW, khi có 2 dàn lạnh được tắt, dàn lạnh còn hoạt động thay vì có công suất 9.000 BTU sẽ nâng lên tới 12.000 BTU.



[IMG]



- Điều hòa Multi S có nhiều tính năng nổi trội:

+ Đầu tiên là khả năng làm lạnh nhanh chóng. Các dòng điều hòa phổ thông sẽ mất khoảng 30 phút để làm toàn bộ căn phòng được mát nhưng với chế độ Super powerfull của Multi S thì chỉ mất chưa tới 20 phút. Tính năng này cực kỳ hữu ích khi mà bạn từ bên ngoài trời nóng bức trở về hoặc có khách tới chơi đột xuất.

+ Thứ hai là khả năng tiết kiệm điện vượt trội. Multi S được thiết kế với mục đích tiết kiệm điện năng. Môi chất làm lạnh được điều khiển bằng công nghệ thông minh, sẽ làm cho hiệu năng điều hòa được tăng cường tối đa. Không chỉ vậy, công nghệ Inverter cũng giúp tiết kiệm đến 30% so với loại không inverter.



[IMG]



+ Thứ ba là sự ổn định và bền bỉ cao. Máy có thể hoạt động trong điều kiện điện áp biến động quá cao hoặc quá thấp mà không xảy ra bất kỳ sự cố nào.

• Cánh tản nhiệt của máy còn có khả năng chống ăn mòn theo tiêu chuẩn JRA9002 của Hiệp hội Điều hòa không khí và điện lạnh Nhật Bản. Bề mặt được phủ một lớp nhựa acrylic để tăng khả năng chống chịu của cánh tản nhiệt với mưa axit và ăn mòn của muối.

• Còn bo mạch chính thì được phủ một lớp chống ẩm, tránh trường hợp máy bị chập, cháy nổ khi thời tiết ẩm, nồm. Tất cả các con ốc, tán chống ăn mòn, khung đáy,… đều được phủ lớp chống ăn mòn.



- Và điểm cuối cùng đó chính là sự tiện lợi vô cùng của điều khiển từ xa bằng điện thoại thông minh. Thông qua ứng dụng D-Mobile và router wifi ở nhà là bạn có thể tắt, mở điều hòa vô cùng tiện lợi dù không có mặt ở nhà. Mỗi khi ra ngoài vội vã mà quên tắt điều hòa hay muốn tận hưởng ngay không khí mát mẻ ngay khi vừa về tới thì chỉ cần bấm điện thoại là xong.



⇒ Cả 2 dòng này đều sử dụng môi chất làm lạnh mới gas R32. Tính đến năm 2018 thì gas R32 đã quá quen thuộc với người tiêu dùng bởi những giá trị ưu điểm vượt trội mà nó mang lại: Không phá hủy tầng Ozôn + Giảm tác nhân gây nóng lên toàn cầu + Tăng cường hiệu suất sử dụng năng lượng. Các hãng điều hòa rất chú tâm cho ra mắt sản phẩm sử dụng môi chất này nhưng với điều hòa Multi thì đến nay chỉ có duy nhất Daikin mới có sản phẩm sử dụng môi chất này.



Hy vọng bài viết trên sẽ phần nào giúp quý khách hàng nhận biết được điểm khác nhau cơ bản của điều hòa Super Multi NX và Multi S thương hiệu Daikin. Bạn sẽ dễ dàng hơn khi lựa chọn điều hòa thích hợp với căn hộ của mình. Nếu cần tư vấn thêm bất kì thông tin nào đừng ngần ngại gọi ngay cho 0911260247 để được Mr Luân hỗ trợ nhanh nhất cho bạn.



→→ Tham khảo giá sản phẩm tại: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-multi?brand=58.



Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu là đại lý ủy quyền cung cấp các sản phẩm điều hòa multi Daikin chính hãng nên bạn có thể yên tâm khi đặt niềm tin tại đây. Bên cạnh đó chúng tôi còn thi công lắp đặt sản phẩm cho tất cả các công trình lớn, nhỏ với mức giá trọn gói rẻ nhất thị trường. Cam kết hoàn thành đúng tiến độ, mang lại vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ nhất cho không gian của bạn bằng kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm trong ngành điện lạnh.



Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn cung cấp đầy đủ các sản phẩm điều hòa khác như treo tường, âm trần, giấu trần, tủ đứng, áp trần,... của tất cả các hãng nổi tiếng trên thị trường hiện nay. Bạn có thể xem tại: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham?brand=0



Khi cần mua hàng, thi công lắp đặt với giá thành tốt vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để chúng tôi hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh và nhiệt tình nhất.

CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 0898948576– 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...kin-multi-s-va-multi-nx-khac-nhau-nhu-the-nao


----------

